# Riding Lawn Mower



## Cur121 (Sep 1, 2007)

Is this an appropriate place to pose a query regarding a riding lawn mower that won't start? Please pardon me if I've chosen the wrong thread to post this on.


----------



## PeckerWood (Aug 26, 2007)

We could try to help.What's you problem ?


----------



## Cur121 (Sep 1, 2007)

2003 Mountfield Model 1436M Riding Lawnmower
Engine is Briggs and Stratton Diamond I/C 13.5 hp

The mower has a starting problem. When the key would be turned sometimes it'd start...sometimes not. When it acted up, a bridge across the solenoid with a screwdriver or spanner would get it going. 

I replaced the solenoid-same problem.

I replaced the ingition switch-no help.

I'd like to bypass the safety switches (seat and blades), but I'm not sure which wires they are. All the wires come into and out of a "little grey box" that has what appears to be a transistor-type board that the wires all plug into.

If anyone has experience or ideas I'd appreciate them.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## PeckerWood (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, under the seat is a spacer on each side and the spring.If you
take out the spacer on each side and tighten back down the two
nuts this will permanently engage the safety switch under the seat,
that will make it bypass the safety switch.

Remember still to shut off the mower,or at least put it in neutral and
disengage the blades and put it back to an idle before getting off of it.

Note :There is usually a fuse before you get to the starter solenoid,it
could need replaced.


----------



## ozplanet (Aug 31, 2007)

I would definetly suggest replacing the seat switch instead of bypassing it for safety reasons like you fall off the mower or you are on the side of a hill and it flips you want the engine to die. They are not that expensive because they get replaced often.


----------

